# Ostsee-Fischer fängt riesigen Schwertfisch



## Minimax (16. Juli 2020)

Jetzt wissen wir es endlich woran es liegt, die verdammten Schwertfische fressen unsere Aale!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Juli 2020)

Mit dem Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee, wir Angeln auf Schwertfisch.
Mal Gucken Wer Gewinnt.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (16. Juli 2020)

Der Piekser!


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Juli 2020)

Ich bin dabei, aber nur ultra leicht auf den Aal Räubern. 
Der Gute wurde quasi vor meiner Haustür gefangen, sagenhaft was da so herumdümpelt.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, aber nur ultra leicht auf den Aal Räubern.
> Der Gute wurde quasi vor meiner Haustür gefangen, sagenhaft was da so herumdümpelt.



jo , vielleicht doch mal über passende Schnurstärken nachdenken;-)) von der 12 weg , wenigstens ne 16 er oder so ;-)))


----------

